# Forhcoming Asetr and Accucraft Models



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody got any information on the fate of the various live steam models that Accucraft and Aster are supposed to be working on. Specifically:

1. Aster 241P - the prototype looked good but no sign of a delivery date
2. Aster Challenger: no updates to the website even though a number of us have placed deposits
3. Accucraft T1: was promised for spring 2011 but no sign of the product and I'm hearing rumors of early 2012. 

Robert


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I spoke to Hans from asterhobbyusa the other day and sent an email to order parts and update my info. I too have a deposit with him on the aster challenger. Hans told me that the challenger project is on schedule and will be Jan. 2012 Thats all the info I have. Don't know on the others.


Steamupdad


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Got an update from Europe that the proposed 241P is postponed indefinitely. Also that the Accucraft T1 is undergoing a boiler re-design and will be early 2012. 

Makes me wonder whether the pursuit of the big and brutal locomotives isn't killing the industry such as it is........ 


Robert


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I myself personally don't see the challenger being on time either. Other web sites are projecting late 2012 as well. If this model is following the 241p, then who knows when. It's been rumored that a prototype might make an appearence at the July steamup this year. We'll see. But I guess the longer the better. More time to stash the copper coins.






Steamupdad


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By steamupdad on 16 Apr 2011 05:28 PM 
I myself personally don't see the challenger being on time either. Other web sites are projecting late 2012 as well. If this model is following the 241p, then who knows when. It's been rumored that a prototype might make an appearence at the July steamup this year. We'll see. But I guess the longer the better. More time to stash the copper coins. Steamupdad I think it more likely that the Challenger will arrive about 6 months after final approval of the pilot model by AsterUSA, then the British Railways rebuilt Merchant Navy will follow that, THEN the 241P. As regards the Accucraft T1, sometime in 2012, after final approval of the performance of the pilot model.....there is no boiler re-design being done.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David M-K 

I have been searching about for any official sign that indicates that Andrew has announced a new British outline Aster locomotive to follow the BR 5MT. Where should I be looking? A rebuilt Merchant Navy is JUST WHAT I NEED!!! LOL! It is NOT what my railroad budget needs however. 

V/r


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"Forhcoming Asetr and Accucraft Models" 

Dyslexia can be curde ;-)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 17 Apr 2011 07:29 PM 
David M-K 

I have been searching about for any official sign that indicates that Andrew has announced a new British outline Aster locomotive to follow the BR 5MT. Where should I be looking? A rebuilt Merchant Navy is JUST WHAT I NEED!!! LOL! It is NOT what my railroad budget needs however. 

V/r 

Jim,
I guess that you have to be one of the chosen few, like DMK, that is told these things!!!! 
No, it was mentioned on a group site, that said A Pullen made the announcement at the G1MRA Spring meet in Loughborough:
"Andrew announced that the next Aster will be Clan Line rebuilt MN.
No metal just a flyer. Due late this year or early next - no price but hinted abt 4200 for kit" 
I'm sure that Andrew will put it on his site soon enough. 
Since the event was this weekend, you need to give him a chance to get it done. 
That's POUNDS STERLING for the price by the way. 
I guess that I will have to save up my money too, as I recall being pulled by the rebuilt Bulleid when I was a child on the way to my Grandmothers each year, and always liked the look of them.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

#35005 'Canadian Pacific' would be nice - even better in the experimental BR blue. Got one on 00 scale, to match my 'Dominion of Canada'. 

Not that I'm likely to avail myself of Andrew's fine offering. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I surprised that there hasn't been a lot of clamoring for an GWR 4900 Class 5972 Olton Hall. ;-) 

Scott


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By scottemcdonald on 18 Apr 2011 04:22 AM 
I surprised that there hasn't been a lot of clamoring for an GWR 4900 Class 5972 Olton Hall. ;-) 

Scott In red, of course. Just like the 'real' thing........hah.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
'Notta Potta fan.'


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Rebuilt Merchant Navy............Yiiippppppeeeeeee!!!!!! 
Rob Meadows


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Steady Rob, don't get too excited! 
Just as well he chose Clan LIne and not Ellerman Lines which is in the NRM in York. 
We would have a really hard job to keep it in steam! 
For those who don't know, that locomotive was cut open to expose the inner workings so that you can better understand how a steam loco works. 
http://tinyurl.com/3goyrfs 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a picture of that in an encyclopedia. I never knew it was from a real steamer that was cut open. Thought it was either a model or a Computer generated image.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

Kind of reminds me of this one... 












One big steam leak, although easy to find.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

What about G1M.. Any news on their next model? 
I have heard several rumors but I would like to know what they plan to come up with. 

/David


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Back when I first saw it in the late 1970's there were no such things as computer-generated images - standing beside it last year with some visitors from the USA I was reminded of the inadequacies of such technology by comparison with the 'real steel'...

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll bet they could do a good CGI of you Tac


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr. Leech 

What I meant was that after seeing [the other] David's post, I went surfing the net for any hint of an official announcement. Too often we believe rumors without evidence when they are what we wish to hear. In this case, I really wanted this one to be true. 

I am not nearly as well connected as you seem to think. 

V/r


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim - if you REALLY wanted a re-built MN, I bleeve that Wagon & Carriage Works has one - it is, however, operated by the demon electricity, rather than the real thing. 

It is, however, pocket-change cheap at around £1695.00 minus the usual Vampire added Tax of 20%, for you over there. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 18 Apr 2011 03:26 PM 
I'll bet they could do a good CGI of you Tac According to the opinions of far too many folks on this forum, I am nothing less than the cgi avatar of Freddy [Nightmare on Elm Street] himself.

In fact, I'm a whole lot less pleasant, friendly and well-intentioned than that in person. 

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

"Demon electricity" (?!!) Hmm........definitely has a more dignified sound than "sparkie!"


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

IF I REALLY wanted a rebuilt MN in 1:32 [not 10mm], and was willing to spend the $$$, I would have commissioned a bespoke locomotive. However, there are other priorities that preclude this approach. A good example of higher priorities would be mortgage payments. Another example is a flat faced SP AC-6 Cab Forward, delivery scheduled for June 2011. So many decisions to be made. 

Regarding your comment about Freddie, remember "opinions are like [insert pie hole, elbow, ear, or other body part]; everybody has one". Just because you appear obstinate, obstreperous, opinionated, etc, etc, etc, does not mean you are not. Maybe the image is self-cultivated. I can not think of a single person who has ever charted that course in the past. LOL. 

Remember, every time you return to the former colonies, it costs one half of a locomotive. 

V/r


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Apr 2011 07:11 AM A good example of higher priorities would be mortgage payments. 
*Uh, what's a 'mortgage'?

*
Regarding your comment about Freddie, remember "opinions are like [insert pie hole, elbow, ear, or other body part]; everybody has one". Just because you appear obstinate, obstreperous, opinionated, etc, etc, etc, does not mean you are not. Maybe the image is self-cultivated. I can not think of a single person who has ever charted that course in the past. LOL. 

*Well, mrs tac seems to like me, even after forty years. But on the other paw, she might just be sticking around to see what I get up to next. Some folks are like 'slinkies' - they don't seem to serve any useful purpose, but you have to smile as they fall down the stairs.* 
Remember, every time you return to the former colonies, it costs one half of a locomotive. 

*Not so, I have a home in Canada and a pied a terre in Oregon - all I need is the air fare...

Best 
tac
[url]www.ovgrs.org[/url]
*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

I forgot that air fare between the UK and Canada is "quasi" reasonable. For two of us to fly round trip Dulles to Heathrow is a good chunk of change. 

V/r


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The airfare alone will still set you back a Ruby variant and change!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The airfare alone will still set you back a Ruby variant and change 
The "taxes and fees" will set you back a Ruby variant and change!!! From the DC area, the taxes+fees are $568 round-trip to the UK. BA charges $250 for the airfare, so you pay the airports and local taxation authority more than the airfare! 

(Interestingly, Boston is less expensive than the DC airports. I believe NYC is the same as DC.)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Apr 2011 08:18 AM 
tac 

I forgot that air fare between the UK and Canada is "quasi" reasonable. For two of us to fly round trip Dulles to Heathrow is a good chunk of change. 

V/r 
Ah, but *we* fly coach. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 19 Apr 2011 05:28 AM 
Jim - if you REALLY wanted a re-built MN, I bleeve that Wagon & Carriage Works has one - it is, however, operated by the demon electricity, rather than the real thing. 

It is, however, pocket-change cheap at around £1695.00 minus the usual Vampire added Tax of 20%, for you over there. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Tac,
For your information, Wagon & Carriage Works is just another of the UK Gauge 1 companies who will now no longer ship to the USA:
*Please note that we will no longer be shipping to the USA due to high cost of insurance.*
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 19 Apr 2011 09:52 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 19 Apr 2011 05:28 AM 
Jim - if you REALLY wanted a re-built MN, I bleeve that Wagon & Carriage Works has one - it is, however, operated by the demon electricity, rather than the real thing. 

It is, however, pocket-change cheap at around £1695.00 minus the usual Vampire added Tax of 20%, for you over there. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Tac,
For your information, Wagon & Carriage Works is just another of the UK Gauge 1 companies who will now no longer ship to the USA:
*Please note that we will no longer be shipping to the USA due to high cost of insurance.*
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
I was going to email the owner, it is hard to beleive that this also includes brass etchings, kits, and electric models. I don't see any liability risk in these types of items. I really do not see it in live steam also. My question I have asked before, but might have been on another forum, has anyone actually had a law suite filed against them from the USA to a UK dealer or manufacturer?

Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Leech and Steve - As I understand it, and from earlier talking with one of the Barratts, it is the cost of litigation and/or insurance claims that MIGHT be levied on a British company by the litigation-loving US legal faction after a British company sold a live-steam boiler that proved defective enough to cause injury or upset to the US purchaser, not parts such as those you mention which are unlikely to explode. 

It may well turn out to be a misreading of their tems of reference and sales policy - and I would like to think so. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Tac, 
Again, as Steve asks, has a law suit ever happened? 
I know that is what insurance is for, but I guess perhaps people don't sue in the UK, or the insurance is much less. 
Could you please check with Peter and report back so that we will know what the blanket statement refers to. 
ALL products, or just 'things with live steam boilers'? 
I have found that a lot of eBay sellers will not ship out of country simply because of the extra paperwork involved, and maybe this is really the case here. 
Anyway, please let us know when you find out. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech at al - as instructed I made a call to Mr Peter Marshall of Wagon & Carriage Works, to ascertain the reason for the company policy excluding sending goods to North America [including Canada]. He has given me his permission to post the gist of our conversation here, but I do not intend to carry on any protracted negotiations on anybody's behalf. 

The conversation was enlightening to say the least. 

The reason given to me by Mr Marshall was simple to listen to, but nigh-on incomprehensible to understand, but basically it is this - 

No insurance company in the UK is currently prepared to offer affordable public liability insurance for small companies like W&CW to send goods to North America for fear of litigation in the event that something - anything - might cause an actionable incident of any kind to be taken against their client in an American court. 

To whit - in 2009, the cost of PLI to W&CW was £1200.00 PA. In 2010 it had gone up to £2100.00 [to include the North Americas], but this year it was not possible to obtain any form of PLI cover whatsoever from ANY insurance company in the UK or Crown Dependencies [Isle of Man, Channel Islands]. 

This is due in the most part to a number of incidents, of which this is but one example - I was not told the name of the company concerned but it involved the shipping of a model locomotive to the USA. 

Having received the model, opened the package and inspected it, the new owner put it back in the wrappings and went out. While he was out, it later transpired, one or other of his children opened up the package again, played with the model and then replaced it, but putting the packaging back upside down so that the 'umbrella' mark was correct, but the model packing case inside it was not. When the owner picked up the package, righting the package in accordance with the 'this way up' mark, the heavy contents fell on his foot, injuring him. He sued the British sender for incorrectly marking the package, to the tune of $1/4M.

If his child had not admitted tampering with it, then he would have won substantial damages from the totally innocent British supplier. 

Needless to say, proving that the British company had correctly packed the model cost a good deal of time and money that could be ill-afforded - such businesses, as we all know, tend to be pretty small fry - no insult intended. As a direct result of this ludicrous shenanigins, the company concerned, very well-known in G1 circles, no longer ships anywhere outside the UK and contiguous territories. 

One poster mentioned sending PE frets to the USA, and electrical components. Well, you can inflict a nasty cut on yourself with a PE fret, and electrical components have been known to be faulty, perhaps causing fires and so on. Obviously, somebody will undoubtedly say, there should have been instructions or advice telling me that these razor-sharp edges are actually razor-sharp, or that this electrical component CAN be connected in such a way as to catch fire if I cross the wires and make a wrong hook-up. 

It is the possibility of these situations ending up in court that have screwed up the hitherto-friendly dealings between British companies of many kinds, and prospective buyers in the USA, NOT the other way around. 

I have no doubt that Mr Marshall is not exaggerating this - he has no need to - his company is well-known and highly-regarded in the G1 world and if he tells me something is so, then I believe him. AS, indeed, I believed John Barratt when I got the same story from him. 

Sadly, the litiginous 'somebody apart from me has to be at fault' environment of the USA has kicked its own ass here, although, of course, none of us here would DREAM of doing such a thing as making a claim based on our own stupidity or clumsiness, would we? 

Somebody has, though, else we would not be having this 'conversation'.

The record of claims and the likelihood [in insurance terms] against British companies however, tells a different story, and as Mr Marshall makes clear, it is not one that British insurance companies will take on as an actuarial risk - which tells you a lot. Quite how Roundhouse or Regner operate within these constraints is something I have yet to discover, but AFAIR, German law applies to goods manufactured in Germany and sold and operated within Germany based on sensible instructions that the new owner is expected to be able to understand. In Germany, you see, there is no such thing as an 'accident' - the incident [whatever it might be, from road traffic accident to a tree falling on your head] happens as a direct result of a law, somewhere, having been broken. In the German case, the law is that the new owner WILL read and follow the unmistakably correct instructions using common sense. Failure to do so, by doing something obviously stupid - like running your finger along the razor-sharp edge of a laser-cut brass fret to see if it really is as sharp as it looks, or holding down the safety valve on a boiler to see if it really CAN get to 600psi before letting go - will automatically absolve the manufacturer from any form of blame in the event of any claim for recompense in the event that you bleed or have to have copper fragments surgically removed from your head. 

Legal history in the USA, 9 times out of 10, is different. Claims for personal damages against a company by person who has spilled hot coffee on themselves, having just bought it and sued because it was hot, or slipped on an ice-cream dropped by their own child and sued the restaurant, or left the driving seat of their Winnebago, having set the cruise control, to go make a cup of coffee in the back are all too real, and have resulted in insurance company payouts of huge amounts of money. 

Here in the UK insurance companies are not about to pay out for such errant stupidity, no matter that US companies continue to do it on a daily basis. As for Canada, well, the sad and sorry thing is that as afar as British insurance companies are concerned - and feel free to check out the TOR's of Lloyds Resistry of London, the 'North Americas' includes every part of the landmass north of the southern Mexican border. 

I hope this sets it out for you all. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Slightly OT - 

Dr Rivet and David M-K - Mr Marshall asks me to pass on his best regards to you both. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

He sued the British sender for incorrectly marking the package, to the tune of $1/4M. 
I'm still totally bemused (though I assume the Insurance Companies know what they are doing.) How can a US court collect damages from a UK supplier with no assets in the USA? How can a US lawyer file a lawsuit against an entity that doesn't exist in the USA? 

As far as I know there is no "reciprocal agreement" between the two legal systems, as they are totally different. 

And a PLC/LLC (Limited Liability Company) is, by definition, limited in what you can claim from the owner. He is protected by the company's LLC status. So why does a UK supplier need Personal Liability Insurance? 

Actually - that might be why Roundhouse, etc., can still do business with the US. Smaller suppliers like Mr Marshall are probably not incorporated and therefore don't have the LLC protection.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, Thank you Tac for taking the time to give us all a full report. 
Kind of sad isn't it. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 20 Apr 2011 08:33 AM 
He sued the British sender for incorrectly marking the package, to the tune of $1/4M.
I'm still totally bemused (though I assume the Insurance Companies know what they are doing.) How can a US court collect damages from a UK supplier with no assets in the USA? How can a US lawyer file a lawsuit against an entity that doesn't exist in the USA? 

As far as I know there is no "reciprocal agreement" between the two legal systems, as they are totally different. 

And a PLC/LLC (Limited Liability Company) is, by definition, limited in what you can claim from the owner. He is protected by the company's LLC status. So why does a UK supplier need Personal Liability Insurance? 

Actually - that might be why Roundhouse, etc., can still do business with the US. Smaller suppliers like Mr Marshall are probably not incorporated and therefore don't have the LLC protection. Don't shoot the messenger, Mr Thorton. I was asked to look into the matter and I have done so.

The rest is between you and the supplier here in UK. If they won't supply you or anybody else stateside or Canada-side for the reasons that I was given, then they won't supply.

Just as in the USA, insurance companies exist to make money based on risk. If the world's first insurance company won't do it, then there must a rationale based on fact.

My input into this investigation is now terminated.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts Tac, it is just pitiful and actually sad for Uk suppliers. We did start a revolution over taxes, but a revolt over the lack of common sense and personal responsibility we would not be able to win. 
I know the USA has it problems, my son fell at Mcdonalds play land he was climbing on the front of the play area where they have a sign that says don't do it, right after I yelled at him to get down he fell and broke his arm. I mentioned this to one person and he was shocked that I took him to the hospital and did not get Mcdonalds to pay for the medical costs. My son was doing somthing he was not suppose to do and it was then my responsibility to take care of it. I am insured for medical costs anyway so why should Mc donalds have to pay anything. 
We may have to start a smuggling ring from UK to Mexico then across the southern border. At least train parts are a better drug than currently what is smuggled. 

Thanks again for you eforts Tac. 

Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've decided that I WILL add a few words to this after all. Talking to a number of tradespersons at the 16mm show a couple of weeks ago - none of whom were prepared to ship to the USA, but were not certain about Canada - it was obvious to me that although they very much liked the thought of sending their products to the USA, one state in particular gave them the heaving gibbers. One dealer showed me the label on an Aristocraft box, warning of the dangers the contents posed to unborn children [in this case, a Dash 9 loco], determined by the Chief Medical officer of the state concerned. He made a range of large resin buildings models, he said, and the thought of children chomping on one of his train depot buildings and becoming unwell as a result, and him getting sued into bankruptcy because his models didn't have a lablel reading 'DO NOT EAT THIS THIRTY-FIVE POUND RESIN MODEL BUILDING AS IT MIGHT JUST MAKE YOU SICK' were very real to him and to all the others I spoke to about this very subject. 

So who is to blame for this? 

Not the British manufacturer, that's for sure. Over here, folks seem to be more responsible for their actions and the inevitable consequences of doing something stupid are the fault of the person concerned, not the maker of the object they misused. It's good to see that there IS some sense around, Steve, with regard to your attitude to your son's accident, but the very fact that one person of your acquaintance was shocked that you had not thought to blame MacD's is a telling comment. 

I'm reminded, every time I pick up one of my US-made guns, that stamped on the barrels are the words 'PLEASE READ OPERATING AND SAFETY INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE USING THIS FIREARM' and that the instruction of one of my revolvers actually advises me 'DO NOT CLIMB A TREE WITH THIS FIREARM COCKED'. 

I'm now done. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC; 

Since this is the live steam forum, I am reminded of what my steam mentor said to me before he agreed to train me on the care, feeding, and operation of steam. (This was about 46 years ago, and the locomotive was a Crown Metal Products two foot gauge 4-4-0. She weighed 4 1/2 short tons in working order and carried 155psi on the steam gage.) "You will make only one mistake with a steam engine. It will be your last mistake." Well, I was warned, wasen't I? Burnt fingers seem trite next to that warning. Back then we were still expected to be responsible for our actions and choices. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

One reason that importers/manufacturers put the BLANKET STATEMENT "This product contains substances known by the State of California to cause cancer" is that CALIFORNIA modifies the list of items continuously [IIRC at least once a month]. So... since you must have a label that complies with the CURRENT list, just put it on the box and stop checking. 

In large part I blame the judges because they DO have the power to just throw out frivolous law suits and not allow them to clog up the court system. However, we must never forget that most trial judges are former practicing attorneys. Looks like a serious conflict of interest to me at least as bad as allowing former elected officials to become paid lobbyists. I will stop now before Dwight, Steve, or Kevin perceive this as a "political rant". 

I am assembling some Hartford Products WSLCo trucks. The instructions say " Duracast III, the alloy used to make castings for these trucks, provides not only vastly increased strength over other "white metals", but also produces exceptionally crisp detail. *WARNING! DURACAST CONTAINS LEAD, WHICH IS POISONOUS IF INGESTED. IN OTHER WORDS, DON'T LET ANYONE EAT THESE TRUCK PARTS OR EVEN PUT THEM IN THEIR MOUTHS !"* 

Kind of like "DANGER, Bullet comes out this end of barrel". 

As has been said before, "You can't fix stupid".


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh come on Tac you know you will not be done. 

California Proposition 65 was voted into law, requireing warning labels for anything and everything. It is just stupid, every establishment you walk into has a warning sign posted that contents may cause cancer and other horrible things. It just gets silly, hardware store , hospital, hotel, department store, my office, and others. Sort of like "Crying Wolf" nobody pays attention anymore. 

Don't eat your toy trains they may cause cancer or gas. 

Maybe I'm done now. 

Steve


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

In the film industry, we won't accept any unsolicited script submissions. Writers must first sign a waiver, that we send them, saying they won't sue us, as we may already have a similar project to theirs in development. 
Perhaps British traders can do the same thing. I would be more than happy to sign a waiver not to sue John Barrett if he will sell me one of his kits. 
Just A thought! 

Rob Meadows 
Los Angeles


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob
Seems the credo of all lawyers is that a piece of paper cannot dismiss the legal rights of a consumer (best would be to informed them of a given scenario as per a layman who has seen this with parental/student rights)....but I would also sign off for a Barrett kit!


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to ask Charles........which kit tickles your fancy? I didn't realise you had subversive British interests! 

Rob Meadows


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob; 

Off the topic, I know, but after seeing your handle I just have to ask. Are you also a handbell ringer? I've been in my church's handbell choir for 24 years, but have yet to meet someone else afflicted with both handbell ringing and trains. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It's funny how we tend to think everything bad about places that we do not know. 
Many years ago, in the early 80's, when our children were very young, my parents-in-law came for a visit from the UK, and we decided to go and see California and Disneyland. 
WELL, Mum and Dad were not too keen on this as they had just seen a UK documentary on TV done by a man who I remember always seemed to find the worst in places. 
Anyway, they said that ALL Californians were walking around shooting guns at each other, or sitting naked in hot tubs and swapping wives. 
I assured them that it is not quite like that, and convinced them to go, and the had the best time ever. 
The funny thing was that I managed to sneak away for a day and have a steamup at Gary Whites, and his railway ran right under a hot tub. 
No naked people though! 
Anyway, whilst one can kind of understand what the UK manufacturers are thinking, they need to understand the reality of their customers. 
We are Gauge One hobbyists who would like to enjoy their products. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. Since I have connections in the UK, I wonder if I can organise a 'forwarding' business, and just re-label purchases for North American customers, for a small fee!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 21 Apr 2011 11:31 AM 
...p.s. Since I have connections in the UK, I wonder if I can organise a 'forwarding' business, and just re-label purchases for North American customers, for a small fee! 

Dear Mr Leech - I have been doing just that for years for my friends in USA and Canada, when they live in places that I do not usually get to visit on my usual rounds.

Sadly, I have to pay the 20% Vampire Added Tax, as I am not an exempt person, but on the other paw, I often get to bring stuff over instead of sending it, and thereby meet a few interesting people.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't shoot the messenger, Mr Thorton. I was asked to look into the matter and I have done so. 
And thank you for your timely report. Mine was just idle speculation based on the content, not the messenger.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

No naked people though! 
_Well, I worked for a guy in California who had the nasty habit of jumping naked into his hot-tub in the middle of pool parties._ 

But i digress. 

In large part I blame the judges because they DO have the power to just throw out frivolous law suits and not allow them to clog up the court system. 
You will recall that the medical profession has much the same problem - they do dangerous things (inspect your colon, remove cataracts, mend your broken limbs,) and then risk being sued for something outside their control. Tort reform should make everything less expensive (if it ever happens.) Hopefully the reforms will spill over into imported models! 

whilst one can kind of understand what the UK manufacturers are thinking, they need to understand the reality of their customers 
But think about this. There are several small manufacturers here in the US of A who make and sell products. Why don't they have the same problem? I can't see any difference in terms of potential liability.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 21 Apr 2011 01:33 PM 

But think about this. There are several small manufacturers here in the US of A who make and sell products. Why don't they have the same problem? I can't see any difference in terms of potential liability. 
Exactly, my point precisely!
Those UK manufacturers and retailers who refuse to sell to North America have lost a lot of potential business, and helped Accucraft be so successful.
So, I thank them all. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Dave, 
The only thing I ring in is the New Year. To cut to the chase, it is a bit of self deprecating humor, in Aussie vernacular, a ding dong is a bit of a scatter brain or numb-scull. But I do enjoy bells and have a half dozen copper wind chime bells of assorted sizes scattered throughout the garden. 

Regards, 

Rob


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob; 

Thanks for the reply. I'm not familiar with all the Aussie slang terms, hence the query. Our bell choir members sometimes refer to themselves (humorously) as the "Ding-a-Lings," so that was why I thought you might also be in a handbell choir. On the plus side, now I know another Aussie slang term. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

DD,

I have heard it used over here in the Colonies. 


I know a few people for whom it is appropriate. Not mentioning any names.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard it used over here in the Colonies 
I thought it was a UK term but I have heard it here in the colonies (Maryland.)


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

More specifically, a friend of mine used to use that term with regard to his daughter's boyfriend. Luckily she did not marry him.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Not quite sure what this has to do with the upcoming Aster and Accucraft models....BUT since we are meandering a little! 
I went to school with a boy name Bell. 
He was always called Ding-Dong! 
I wonder if he owns any Aster or Accucraft! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Word on the street is that the GS5 is the reason some of the accucraft engines that were slated for March/April on the product update page are not out yet or are being pushed back further. At this point, I was told that the K4 won't be here till late summer/early Fall.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Perhaps to bring this back to trains. Last weekend I attended a steam-up. Fired up my coal fired GWR Castle, had a full glass of water on the gauge, an excellent coal fire, and cleared the cylinders. Stretched behind were all of my goods wagons which were too long for the siding, so stretched out on to the main line. Some how I hadn't quite closed the switch all the way over, so that when I moved off I heard this thunk. Apparently the guards van, instead of moving through the siding with the rest of the train travelled down the main line and the torque caused about eight wagons to twist on the hook and link couplers and turn over on to their sides. By the time I staightened everything out, I had lost the fire and the water level. Dah, need I say more! 

Rob Meadows


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob - this is called 'experience'. 

We are supposed to learn from it. 

Sadly, in my case anyhow, it's a case of 'Ah yes, that just what happened the last time I did that...' 

It's one of the reasons why I have two tracks - totally independent - no switches, no crossovers, just splendid independence. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Apparently the guards van, instead of moving through the siding with the rest of the train travelled down the main line and the torque caused about eight wagons to twist on the hook and link couplers and turn over on to their sides. 

Is there video! (I know, I'm a bad influence.) ;-) 

Scott


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

If there was, there isn't now. 

tac


----------

